# Allianz Casualgilde sucht neue Member



## Mandarinchen (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ihr da draußen!

Ich möchte euch hier unsere kleine, aber sehr feine Allianzgilde vorstellen:

Wir heißen* Yseras Traum*, und sind auf dem PvE-Server *Alexstrasza* zu Hause.
Altersmäßig bewegen wir uns von Anfang 20 bis Anfang 40, bei uns spielt vom Auszubildenden bis zum Schichtarbeiter ziemlich alles, was der Arbeitsmarkt so hergibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt bei uns keine Zwänge oder Pflichten, was das Spielen betrifft. Wir schreiben keinem vor, welche Klasse er/sie spielen soll, oder welche Skillung. Es gibt bei uns keine vorgeschriebenen Onlinezeiten, oder Mindestraidbeteiligung, und es wird auch niemand aus der Gilde gekickt, weil er mal 2 Wochen gar nicht online kommt. Jeder kann twinken so viel er/sie lustig ist (wir haben auch so Verrückte mit 8 80ern in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder wer lieber PvP spielen mag, tut eben das.

Trotzdem unternehmen wir auch viel als Gilde zusammen - sei es die wöchentliche Raidquest (die wir je nach Quest) auch mal in 3 10er Gruppen erledigen, damit auch alle Twinks an die Marken kommen, oder unser Raidabend am Wochenende (meist Freitag oder Samstag, oder auch schon mal beide Tage), spontane Ausflüge in Archavons Kammer, das Nachholen der BC-Raids und Heroerfolge oder spontan mal Naxx oder Obsi zu 8.
Auch das Farmen nach Pets und Mounts in alten Instanzen ist momentan recht beliebt bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das Thema Raids angeht: Wir haben im Moment eine 10er Gruppe die regelmäßig ICC angeht. Im Moment haben wir *7/12 Bossen down*. Wer mitgehen möchte zu den Raids, sollte selbstverständlich sein Equip gut pflegen - soll heißen die richtigen Sockelsteine und Verzauberungen, bzw. natürlich auch die passende Ausrüstung zur Skillung. Dann sollte es auch selbstverständlich sein, dass man kein Problem mit Wipes hat, und auch das Buffen sollte kein Thema sein, dass man extra erwähnen muss.
Die Lootverteilung erfolgt in den Raids mit Plündermeister - /rnd 50 für Second, /rnd 100 für First. Wer schon bekommen hat, passt. Kennen sicher viele von euch aus Randomsraids. Es hat bei uns noch nie Probleme gegeben - wir gönnen uns gegenseitig die Epixe, und schließlich profitiert ja die ganze Gruppe davon!

Was wir in unserer Gilde *gar nicht wollen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*24/7 Spieler*, die rund um die Uhr zocken. Die würden einfach nicht zu uns passen, und sich auch nicht lange wohlfühlen bei uns.
*Gogogo* Schreier. Wir sind eine Casualgilde, wir wollen spielen, um ein wenig abzuschalten, und nicht, um auch in der Freizeit noch Stress zu haben.
*GS Fanatiker. *Davon gibt es genug. Noch dazu sagt der GS im Grunde in Zeiten käuflicher Ausrüstung gar nix aus.
*Besserwisser, Kiddies* (es gibt auch Erwachsene, die sich so benehmen!), *Epicgeilheit. *
 
*Was wir euch bieten:*


*Freundschaftliches Gildenklima*. Wir verstehen uns untereinander alle sehr gut, und das soll auch so bleiben. Wenn ihr ein wenig verrückt seid, und Humor mitbringt (der auch schon mal etwas schräg sein darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) dann könntet ihr recht gut zu uns passen.
*Die Freiheit so zu spielen, wie ihr wollt*. Es gibt keine Zwänge oder Verpflichtungen - davon hat jeder von uns im Reallife schon genug.
Eine *Homepage* mit *Forum* und *Raidplan. *Im Raidplan werden auch Events wie die BC Heros und Co. eingetragen, nicht nur die aktuellen Raids. Unser Forum ist inzwischen auch ganz gut besucht.
*TS³ Server*. Unter der Woche kann es Abends auch schon mal etwas leer sein im TS, aber am WE ist eigentlich immer was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Unterstützung und Hilfe*. Auch Wieder- oder Neueinsteiger sind bei uns herzlich willkommen. Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, keiner wird ausgelacht, weil er was nicht kennt oder weiß. Schließlich haben wir alle mal angefangen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was wir nicht unter Hilfe verstehen ist, wenn sich jemand nur durch Instanzen ziehen lassen will....
 
*Was wir von neuen Membern erwarten:*


*Eine gewisse geistige Reife.*
*Bereitschaft, am Gildenleben teilzunehmen*. Ihr braucht nicht schüchtern sein - wir integrieren auch neue Member, sowohl im Chat/TS als auch in gemeinsame Unternehmungen. Und auch im Forum sind neue Member immer gerne gesehen!
*Humor*. Ganz wichtig bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Was wir suchen:*

Da wir für unsere 10er Raidgruppe langsam mehr Member als Plätze haben, überlegen wir, eine zweite 10er Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen.
Dafür fehlen uns aber 2 Tanks, sowie Heiler und ein Raidleiter.
Bewerben kann sich natürlich auch jede DD Klasse. Eventuell schaffen wir auch eine 25er Gruppe.

Das hängt natürlich alles davon ab, wieviele von euch sich bei uns melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ran an die Tasten!
Natürlich könnt ihr euch auch bei uns melden, wenn ihr nicht raiden wollt, aber eine Gilde wie die unsere sucht ! Jeder ist willkommen bei den Träumern!

*Und hier kommt **unsere Homepage**.* Wenn ihr Fragen habt, könnt ihr entweder hier posten, mir hier eine PM schicken, oder in unserem Gildenforum im Allgemeinen Forum posten.

Ingame könnt ihr euch an *Mandarina* (Twinks: Mandá und Tenár), *Ninushka* (Twink: Bartaz), *Kronaxus* (Twink: Lapsy), *Andijäger* (Twinks: Rauschbart, Andihexer, Umnachtung) wenden!

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Mandarinchen (5. Juni 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Und wieder hoch damit![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Traut  euch ruhig, wir beissen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Und ein schönes Wochenende wünsch ich euch![/font]


----------



## mimaha1971 (11. Juni 2010)

Weil es toll geschrieben ist und sehr symphatisch rüberkommt, mal einen Gratis push von  mir.

Grüsse Mamiha / Unikate Rahien Sorei / Durotan


----------



## Kupferhaarfee (12. Juni 2010)

Bin seit einigen Tagen mit meiner kleinen Jägerin auch dabei und ist eine sehr nette und empfehlenswerte Gilde :-)


----------



## Kupferhaarfee (13. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole... nette Gilde :-)

Wer auf Allianzseite auf der Suche ist und nach einer aufgeschlossenen Casualgilde Ausschau hält ... hier bewerben, da macht man nix falsch ^^ - im Gegenteil, wird jedem gefallen!


----------



## Mandarinchen (22. Juni 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Und wieder hoch damit![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Wir suchen noch immer neue Member, die Spaß am Spiel haben, und entspannt zocken wollen![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Meldet euch ruhig, wir beißen nur gaaaanz selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Chiary (22. Juni 2010)

Könnt ihr wohl mit nem Eulchen ( Relativ frisch 80, am Gear arbeite ich noch ^^ ) das große Ambitionen hat auch mal als Baum ( so lange es nocht geht ) etwas anfangen?
ICC25er Erfahrungen habe ich durch meinen Pala ( hab auch schon vorm LK gestanden und meine Lichtblitze verteilt, aber er war stärker als wir ).
Mit dem Bewerbungsscript in Eurem Forum komme ich irgendwie nicht so zurecht, das Feld für den Text ist viel zu klein für ne Frau P


----------



## Mandarinchen (23. Juni 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Hallo Chiary![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Du bist herzlich willkommen bei uns![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Deine Raiderfahrungen in ICC sind allerdings weitreichender als unsere - wir gehen intern bisher nur 10er (wobei wir an diesem WE versuchen, nen 25er auf die Beine zu stellen), und stehen da bisher bei 6/12. Den Professor haben wir letztens mal angetestet, wobei es da schon recht spät war, und bis auf 2 keiner den Kampf kannte - naja, war leider nix. Und Valithria Traumwandler haben wir auch zu unterstützen versucht...[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Wie gesagt, wir sind eine Casualgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Raiden hat jetzt nicht den höchsten Stellenwert bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Sind deine Chars auf Alexstrasza, oder bist du auf einem anderen Server zu Hause?[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Auf jeden Fall - sollte ich nicht online sein, kannst du dich auch gerne an Andijäger (Twinks: Andihexer, Rauschbart, Umnachtung oder Andischurke) bzw an Ninushka (Twinks: Bartaz oder Jägerzwerg) sowie an Kronaxus (Twink: Lapsy) wenden![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Also vielleicht bis bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Würd mich freuen,[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mandarina[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (4. Juli 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Und hier kommt der /push zum Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Meldet euch ruhig, wir nehmen immer noch neue Member auf![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Schönen Sonntag wünscht euch Mandarina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## RaVEaeL (10. Juli 2010)

Hey,

genauso eine Gilde suche ich, will schon seit längerem wieder
mit WoW anfangen. 

Leider seid ihr nicht auf meinem Realm, oder ich müsste mal
wechseln. 

Auf meinem geht glaub ich eh nichts mehr.

Aber auf jeden Fall schöne Grüße und vllt. sehen wir uns ja doch
bald mal Ingame.


Grüße, der Sora


Edit, PUSH


----------



## Mandarinchen (13. Juli 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Hallo RaVEael![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Du kannst dir gerne jederzeit einen Twink bei uns erstellen und einfach mal reinschnuppern, wenn du magst![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Vielleicht bis bald, und noch einen schönen Abend,[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mandarina[/font]


----------



## MayoAmok (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo

das liest sich alles sehr gut, und ich würde gern mal bei euch vorbeischauen. 

Ich hatte bisher immer recht viel Zeit zum zocken und blicke daher auf 7 80er herab, die sich aber alle auf einem anderen Server befinden. 

Leider werde ich in Zukunft nur noch vermehrt am Wochenende Zeit zum spielen haben, wegen eines neuen Jobs. Das wird in miner alten Gilde/Spielgemeinschaft nicht funktionieren, da dort die ganze Woche über geraidet wird und ich dann irgendwann den Anschluss verlieren werde....

Wenn es euch recht ist, mache ich gern mal einen Twink auf eurem Server oder ich transe mal eben einen meiner Zöglinge zu euch zum umschauen.


----------



## RaVEaeL (16. Juli 2010)

Genau so geht es mir auch,

also wenn ich die nächsten Tage wieder zeit finde mich mal 
im Spiel einzufinden werde ich mich auch mal bei euch blicken lassen...

Wünch euch allen ein schönes WE und bis bald, freu mich schon...

Gruß


----------



## Mandarinchen (18. Juli 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Huhu MayoAmok![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Du kannst dir jederzeit gerne mal nen Twink bei uns erstellen, zum Kennenlernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Einfach mal inGame einen von uns Träumern anquatschen, es bestimmt wer online, der dich einladen kann![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Schönen Sonntag wünsch ich dir,[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mandarina[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (25. Juli 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Hallo noch mal![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Da wir übers Buffed Forum so viele nette Neu-Träumer gefunden haben in den letzten Wochen, schubs ich unsere Suche mal wieder nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Da sind doch bestimmt noch mehr Spieler, da draußen, die einfach entspannt spielen, und auch entspannt raiden wollen? Unsere zweite 10er Gruppe könnte bald was werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Euer Level ist nicht so wichtig - mit Cataclysm müssen wir alle wieder leveln. Gerne können sich auch Wiedereinsteiger melden. Wichtig ist nur, dass ihr ein wenig verrückt seid, und dass ihr keine 24/7 Spieler seid, da wir alle berufstätig sind. Altermäßig kann sich ab 20 aufwärts jeder und jede bei uns melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Vielleicht bis bald bei den "Träumern",[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mandarina[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (5. August 2010)

Da sind wir doch glatt auf Seite 2 verschwunden - das geht ja mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inzwischen sind wir dabei, unsere 2. ICC 10er Gruppe auszurüsten - die internen 25er rücken in greifbare Nähe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind doch bestimmt noch zukünftige Träumer unterwegs, hier auf Buffed - meldet euch. Wir beissen nur ganz selten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht bis bald,

Mandarina


----------



## Mandarinchen (8. August 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]So, der aktuelle Stand unserer 1. ICC Stammgruppe ist seit gestern *7/12 Bosse*.[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Bei der zweiten Stammgruppe sind wir gerade dabei, die Member zu equippen![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Die 25er rücken damit immer näher - zumindest für die Zeit, wo man noch beide ID's angehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Also meldet euch ruhig![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Schönen Sonntag euch allen,[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]
[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mandarina[/font]


----------



## Mandarinchen (15. August 2010)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Und hier kommt der /push zum Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------

